# Sind Epson Toner recyclebar ?



## phillip (30. November 2014)

Hi zusammen..

Ich habe mal gehört dass die Toner von Epson recyclebar sind und darüber wollte ich mich hier mal genauer schlau machen. Habe nämlich 3 Toner die ich nicht mehr gebrauchen kann und ich meine wenn man die recyceln kann dann schicke ich die gerne irgendwo ein  Leider kenne ich mich da nicht aus und erhoffe mir wirklich dass ich von euch paar Infos bekommen kann. Habt ihr denn mal was davon gehört und wenn ja wo könnte ich mich umschauen ? :$

Thx vielmals


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
handelt es sich um Laser- oder Tintenstrahltoner?

Grüße


----------

